# OMG! One of my books just broke 1,000 sales rank on THE ENTIRE AMAZON SITE!



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

_---original post deleted---the following explains why:_

My account here on KB was hacked...every post I made since August 2014, has been DRASTICALLY changed, edited, rewritten, reworded and altered to the point of ludicrous gibberish in some instances. This was done without my knowledge or consent. I don't know who did this or why. There was no mod note added to any of the posts and does not appear that any mod was involved, especially given the nature of the things that were being said in the edited versions. I don't know how long this has been going on, I only just discovered it when looking at some of my old posts and realizing they were NOT what I had written. I started checking all of them. EVERY post from August 2014 to November 2014 was changed, by someone other then me. 

People who know me, know the stuff the hacker was saying via my posts was completely out of character for me, often using words I'd never think to use, making claims I'd never make, attributing books to me that I'd never write. Someone put a lot of work and effort into using my KB posts to try to discredit me and ruin my reputation.

I am quite upset by what has happened. I'm baffled as to who would do this or why. It was clear the posts were reworded and rewritten to make me look like some sort of arrogant, gibbering idiot. The edited posts were ludicrous at best, illegal at worst, and often downright outlandish. I am deleting my posts off KB as a result of this incident to prevent farther public discrediting of my name.

To whoever did this to my account, you ought to be ashamed of yourself. If you did this as some type of joke - I'm not laughing and I will sue you for libel, slander, and defamation of character if I ever find out who you are.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

*claps and cheers* Awesome! I'm assuming it wasn't one of your monster porn titles? 

Good for you! Talk about a sleeper. Hope it continues!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Cool! Congratulations.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Hootie, hoot, hoot!!!!  That's fabulous, EelKat!


----------



## Sharon Eros (Jul 27, 2014)

You're easily one of the most helpful and constructive posters on this forum, so it couldn't have happened to a more deserving person. Well done and may your success reach infinitely into the future


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

Well done!! How cool. That's the dream, isn't it? Xx


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Your success is well deserved. Which book is it??


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so happy for you! It couldn't have happened to a more generous and giving person. Enjoy every second!


----------



## SmartQuant (Mar 4, 2014)

Wow! What a great increase in sales. Congratulations.


----------



## susan_illene (Aug 10, 2014)

Super congrats!!!  It's an awesome feeling when it happens.  Hope your book keeps selling like hotcakes


----------



## Ceinwen (Feb 25, 2014)

Congratulations EelKat!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Eelkat, I am so incredibly happy for you! I've watched your posts over the 7 or 8 months that I've been active here. I've seen how many books you've produced, and I've seen how hard you've worked. *CONGRATULATIONS* from the bottom of my heart!   

Oh, BTW, I love your new photo!


----------



## kjbryen (Jul 3, 2014)

Congrats! That's so awesome!!!! Happy dance!


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Omg omg omg I hope you need one of those amazing snowplows just to sweep all the duckets from the bank to your abode.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

That is really fabulous! A great big congrats to you!


----------



## paf2011 (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations! 

Do you know if you got featured somewhere?


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Also, attack! Take advantage of your visibility! Publish all the things! Maybe some countdown deals! I don't know how, just give the people more of what they want, which is you! Charge!


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow, great work! Enjoy every moment of your success!


----------



## Goulburn (May 21, 2014)

Congratulations. 
I appreciate your generosity in sharing tips here. I bought, read and left you a well deserved 5 star review on one of your short stories a couple of weeks back. I am keen to read more of your work. I know you speak about writing erotica; the short story I loved wasn't erotica. You write well and deserve the success.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow!  Very cool!


----------



## nigel p bird (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovely news. My favourite part is that it's an organic move in the ranks. May it long continue.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Well done, EK! Couldn't have happened to a more knowledgeable, helpful person. Congrats!


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations! I'll raise a glass for you tonight. 

(And I totally want to know what " ___ " is. That sounds wild.)

Jolie's right, your new avatar photo is great!


----------



## Lucas (Jul 15, 2014)

May your book rank live long and prosper.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Thisiswhywecan&#039;thavenicethings (May 3, 2013)

Awesome news and very deserved! So happy for you!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I LOVE hearing news like this. WOOT! congrats


----------



## A.C. Nixon (Apr 21, 2011)

Congrats. I have to say that must have been your shortest post ever.  
I adore you, so this was great news to wake up to.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

valeriec80 said:


> 250 sales a day should be a good bit higher than a #1000.  Link! Link!
> 
> (Can't see it under your Wendy C name.)


Congratulations!! You're probably being featured somewhere, take advantage of the new exposure.

Val's right! The next update should put you in the 500 range. Which book is it? We can help you find the feature.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## SBJones (Jun 13, 2011)

Google search  "EelKat" BOOKNAME 

Sort by past week/month.  That should give you a decent place to start.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Massive congrats!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

So very happy for you, EelKat! That is simply fantastic and so well deserved.


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Are you talking about this one? I read it this week after seeing it in TNL. Good job! http://www.amazon.com/The-Mystery-Willowhurst-Manor-Captured-ebook/dp/B00MT5AY14


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Yay! I've never even been close. Well done.


----------



## Heather Hamilton-Senter (May 25, 2013)

So exciting! Congrats!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations! I found a posting of one of your books on sweetfreebooks.com. Maybe that's what gave you a bump?


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Did you mean in the free store? Cause that one LisaGloria listed is free.


----------



## Rue Hirsch (May 4, 2014)

Whoohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations, EelKat!!!


----------



## John Donlan (Sep 20, 2014)

Congratulations! This is truly amazing to see and I can only imagine how exciting and wonderful it must be to reach that position. I hope the success is long lasting for you.


----------



## K.A. Madison (Feb 28, 2014)

Now that's a story we all like to hear!  Did you change keywords?  Congrats.. you deserve it.


----------



## vic6string (Aug 9, 2014)

Congrats! As all have said earlier, it is well deserved. Have you done some searches on the book? Maybe someone with a little clout reviewed it or posted it on their FB or twitter?


----------



## Rachel E. Rice (Jan 4, 2014)

Great! Please tell us which book took off. Maybe we as readers can figure out why it did. Usually when you are too close you can't see the big picture.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

Congratulations. Maybe it's that great karma you built up over the months of your many helpful posts here operating. Way to go!


----------



## Kenzi (Jul 28, 2014)

Very cool! Congrats.  

Could a book blogger have reviewed it? Or maybe one of the promo sites picked it up.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

Congratulations, Eelkat!


----------



## John Ellsworth (Jun 1, 2014)

I just did an Amazon search under the Wendy C name and found only sites where you're listed. I checked a few of those and there are no "features" going on, not that I can find. It looks organic to me as in I heard it through the grapevine.


----------



## Philip Gibson (Nov 18, 2013)

Congratulations! 

If you post the title of the book, someone on here might be able to identify why the book took off so stratospherically. I've seen that happen a few times on here.

Philip


----------



## M.G. Russell (Sep 23, 2014)

Congratulations, that's awesome!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Way cool! Congrats!


----------



## Drake (Apr 30, 2014)

Congratulations!  It's always good to see someone's hard work pay off.  The best ranking I've had was more like 3800 overall and I was pretty thrilled with that.


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

awesome sauce!!!!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

That's great Wendy, I'm thrilled for you! I picked up your two free ones too.


----------



## NoCat (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty sure this is the book, guys, and that she means 1000 rank in the FREE store, not paid. http://www.amazon.com/The-Mystery-Willowhurst-Manor-Captured-ebook/dp/B00MT5AY14


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

ㅈㅈ said:


> Pretty sure this is the book, guys, and that she means 1000 rank in the FREE store, not paid. http://www.amazon.com/The-Mystery-Willowhurst-Manor-Captured-ebook/dp/B00MT5AY14


If that's the case, this thread is petty misleading.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations, Eelkat!  As others have said, you totally deserve it. 

That's so great to know that these kinds of things can really just happen.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Judy, 

Love Princess Bride! I'm pretty sure the character's name is Miracle Max though.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Bwah!!!!  

You know I've looked at my sig a thousand times and never seen that typo.  Thanks!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Monique said:


> If that's the case, this thread is petty misleading.


Well, it must be a different book, right? Because in the OP she says she did no promos, and there was a promo for this book in TNL (and I think someone mentioned another). http://www.naughtylistbooks.com/erotica-deals/erotica-deals-for-september-23rd#Deal5


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

judygoodwin said:


> Bwah!!!!
> 
> You know I've looked at my sig a thousand times and never seen that typo. Thanks!


No worries. My friends and I use that quote all the time!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats, Eelkat, and well deserved.


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

WOOOOOOoO!!!! Congrats!! Nice to see another hard worker get some sales mojo!!! So deserved, what a way to start the weekend.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Way to go! That's awesome.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

EelKat said:


> *faints*
> 
> I was looking at it and think, 1,000 in a category that's not good, wait that's not in it's category - that's the rank on the ENTIRE AMAZON WEBSITE!?! What?
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I was reading a post by you the other day where you said you gave free books to a homeless guy whenever he wanted them, and the first thought that came to mind when you posted this was 'karma'. Totally well-deserved.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

I lift my glass of red wine (it's 8:30pm here) to you and wish you a happy book-sale celebration!
AND a very long tail stretching through all your books


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A reminder to our members that creating secondary accounts are not allowed per Forum Decorum. If you have to create a secondary account in order to post something in a thread here, perhaps it would be better left unposted.

If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to PM me.

Betsy
KB Mod


----------



## bardeh (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey, I don't mean to be a party pooper - but I can't see 170 titles by the OP on Amazon, and I can't for the life of me find the title she's referring to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll note that many members here have several (or more) pen names.

Betsy


----------



## J.B. (Aug 15, 2014)

So excited for you EelKat. 

You inspire me...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Congratulations Eelkat!!! 250 sales a day! That's toyboy territory.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

Big congrats to you!


----------



## dgrant (Feb 5, 2014)

It's awesome to hear that sometimes, good luck strike out of the blue, too! Congratulations!


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

As one of your fans, I'm very happy to hear it EelKat - congratulations!


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

That is fabulous! It gives the rest of us hope. Hope your amazing sales continue.


----------



## Miss Tarheel (Jul 18, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## lcink (Aug 26, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

She posted a dollar amount in another thread but probably won't divulge more information than that. So yes, I'd definitely say sales.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

If it's not true, in sales, she may have forgotten she put them up for free and got excited when she saw the numbers jump and feels foolish. If that's the case, she still beat me when I had my freebies!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

BTW - what's OP?


----------



## SabrinaLacey (Dec 31, 2013)

Scout said:


> I am so happy for you! It couldn't have happened to a more generous and giving person. Enjoy every second!


I second this great gif for you!! loooooove this tidbit of news! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Douglas E Wright said:


> BTW - what's OP?


"OP" means "Original Poster", or the person who started the thread.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> "OP" means "Original Poster", or the person who started the thread.


Thank you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Boyd said:


> She's also said that she's combined most of her 18-20 some pen names into one to make things easier.


Actually, what she has said is:



EelKat said:


> I'm in the process of consolidating pennames, so I'm unpublishing old pennames (because 15 is too many) and republishing them under this (new) penname. The Monster Porn will start showing up on this penname instead of my old pennames in October (hopefully - I'm slow about getting stuff done). I'm moving all my Bizarre Fiction, both Erotic and non-erotic to this penname, so my Bizarre Erotica and Monster Porn is currently getting moved off several other pennames and into this penname instead, which requires all new covers, etc. Huge process to get this done in between writing new stuff as well.


For the sake of argument, let's assume she's talking about the book that's free, as some have suggested. If so, she's not the first one to have posted excitedly about a ranking in the Kindle store when she meant in the Free store. I know. I've seen them.

And then people point out that it's the Free Store, as has been suggested here.

And then we all move on.

Let's move on, folks. It's been pointed out.

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It could well be one of her monster porn stories. She seldom comes back to threads to clarify, so we'll probably never know. If it's moola, good for her.

That aside, I am glad I'm not the only one (this free store thing aside) who has some frustrations with misinformation being posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So we can all move on, note that when anyone posts information on the forum that is wrong (I'm not talking about inconsistent personal details here), it's perfectly appropriate to point it out or post a question. In a civil manner.

Now, seriously, let's move on....

Betsy


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

Sharon Eros said:


> You're easily one of the most helpful and constructive posters on this forum, so it couldn't have happened to a more deserving person. Well done and may your success reach infinitely into the future


+100!


----------



## E. Christopher Clark (May 1, 2014)

Congratufreakinglations! I hope you're able to enjoy the accomplishment while you're analyzing what made it happen. Don't forget to relish in the moment!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!! That is pretty darn awesome!!!!


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Outstanding sales rank. Three digits instead of four or five or a dismal six in overall rank is something to celebrate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2014)

Congratulations, EelKat. That's so great.


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

I'm so happy for you Eeelkat! Remarkable. Keep writing moar.


----------

